# Rideshare coverage



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok so here's the deal. I wanted to get in black and white proof of my rideshare coverage thru progressive so If I ever have an accident I will know for sure what is covered and what is not...

I first searched the internet and the pics below shows the only thing they explain online... Useless.


So I first emailed them(4days ago) with no response. I finally got tired of waiting and just called them for info...

The first rep: Sends me a declaration page which indeed says that " THIS VEHICLE HAS RIDESHARE COVERAGE" with no explanation whatsoever as to what that entails.. thus it's useless...not to mention she sent me a dec. Page that expired on Aug 1st 2019....

So I call back, Second rep says: I need a copy of the contract page and that I should look it up online on their webpage.. hello If I wanted to scower your web page for answers I would have damnit. She then proceeds to actually ask me "Why do you need that info" ummm how bout we start with because I'm paying for it.... Really!?! The insinuation was that I had been in an accident... Finally she breaks down and 10 mins later says she will send me a contract page but she can't be sure it will have what I need either...

Guys/gals... If you actually are doing the right thing and paying for RIDESHARE coverage... Make sure you get it in writing what they cover... Cuz it seems to me they don't even know... And when it comes time that an accident happens you need to know where you stand... Cuz trust me U/L won't be there to help...

For those of you who do not have, or do not feel you need RIDESHARE coverage... Well good luck cuz when it happens it ain't gonna be pretty...

Have any of you had to actually deal with your insurance company during an accident where you had a rideshare coverage option inforce?? I would love to know how it went...

Thanx for listening... This just blew my mind..


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The proper way is to contact your insurer and ask for a copy of your complete policy and all endorsements and riders. Use that terminology. You should also be able to go onto the website (NOT THE MOBILE SITE) and find the information there. I have Progressive Commercial and I not only have a hard copy, but PDFs as well.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ok so here's the deal. I wanted to get in black and white proof of my rideshare coverage thru progressive so If I ever have an accident I will know for sure what is covered and what is not...
> 
> I first searched the internet and the pics below shows the only thing they explain online... Useless.
> 
> ...


Just roll the dice, whatever happens.. happens
#lifeisagamble


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Just roll the dice, whatever happens.. happens
> #lifeisagamble


Ok you win the dunce cap... Congrats!?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ok you win the dunce cap... Congrats!?


95% of us don't have ride share coverage. We will just plead ignorance on the witness stand as Uber's explanation is very vague & confusing. 
"Oh I thought Uber had me covered" as I'm being led off to a federal penitentiary while my family weeps violently.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, with State Farm I have a RS rider on my personal insurance which means I have the exact same coverage whether online or not. Don't trust Uber insurance with or with out a pax.....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> The proper way is to contact your insurer and ask for a copy of your complete policy and all endorsements and riders. Use that terminology. You should also be able to go onto the website (NOT THE MOBILE SITE) and find the information there. I have Progressive Commercial and I not only have a hard copy, but PDFs as well.


Me too. I don't understand his problem.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Me too. I don't understand his problem.


My problem is I asked 3 different ways for documentation, and you would think it was a simple request but apparently I needed to speak code to get anything I want/need even though I'm paying $300+ a month I can't get good service... Thx for playing move along...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dekero said:


> My problem is I asked 3 different ways for documentation, and you would think it was a simple request but apparently I needed to speak code to get anything I want/need even though I'm paying $300+ a month I can't get good service... Thx for playing move along...


But I have progressive and I wanted to see my policy so I simply went online, found the website, made myself an account and found everything without ever talking to anyone.

It wasn't difficult.

$300 a month for how many vehicles and what coverage?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But I have progressive and I wanted to see my policy so I simply went online, found the website, made myself an account and found everything without ever talking to anyone.
> 
> It wasn't difficult.
> 
> $300 a month for how many vehicles and what coverage?


4 , 2 with full coverage, 1 w rideshare, and renters coverage.

The problem with logging on and digging up all that info is I should be able to expect a fair level of service for the money I spend.. problem nowadays is all these companies doing anything they can to make you do it yourself. If I'm gonna do it myself then I want a do it myself discount.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Dekero said:


> The problem with logging on and digging up all that info is I should be able to expect a fair level of service for the money I spend.. problem nowadays is all these companies doing anything they can to make you do it yourself. If I'm gonna do it myself then I want a do it myself discount.


The hard copies I have came after one phone call to my agent.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I have commercial insurance, but I believe a rideshare endorsement means the policy you currently have will be honored even if you're doing rideshare. So the contract of your personal policy will be what's covered.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I have commercial insurance, but I believe a rideshare endorsement means the policy you currently have will be honored even if you're doing rideshare. So the contract of your personal policy will be what's covered.


The OP is looking for written proof, not "but I believe". In insurance, "but I believe" means less than what a dog leaves behind on a walk.

But thanks for playing.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> The OP is looking for written proof, not "but I believe". In insurance, "but I believe" means less than what a dog leaves behind on a walk.
> 
> But thanks for playing.


It's not possible to provide written proof for someone elses insurance policy, unless you're an agent handling the policy. I got my info from my personal agent, but thanks for your infinite wisdom on the matter, it's very helpful.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> It's not possible to provide written proof for someone elses insurance policy, unless you're an agent handling the policy. I got my info from my personal agent, but thanks for your infinite wisdom on the matter, it's very helpful.


Wow, I'm sorry but you've missed the whole point... You should go back to the beginning and re read everything then comment accordingly..


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Wow, I'm sorry but you've missed the whole point... You should go back to the beginning and re read everything then comment accordingly..


I read it & commented my opinion based on the facts I know, & my insurance agent knows, 
about insurance & the ride share endorsement offered by multiple companies, including progressive. 
I cannot show you a print out of the ride share endorsement attached to your personal insurance policy, 
no one can, besides the agents you spoke to, who you seem to be having trouble with.

Hopefully, with your communication skills, 
you will be able to have an agent from your insurer give you the specifics you need to ease this burden on your mind. 
Nobody likes to feel like they are wasting money on a service or product gimmick that they will never benefit from.
Sadly, Insurance was not created to protect the people who pay for the insurance as they imply,
Insurance is a multi billion dollar industry created for profit, not for protection & transparency.

I will apologize though & say I'm sorry I did't comment accordingly & will no longer post in your thread.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I read it & commented my opinion based on the facts I know, & my insurance agent knows,
> about insurance & the ride share endorsement offered by multiple companies, including progressive.
> I cannot show you a print out of the ride share endorsement attached to your personal insurance policy,
> no one can, besides the agents you spoke to, who you seem to be having trouble with.
> ...


I never asked for anyone to show me anything..with my communication skills. What I posted was meant to show how the Insurance industry in general does not have a real grasp on rideshare other then to blankly charge a premium and then have no explanation as to what that covers except if your ridesharing.... Anyway.. move along.... Nothing to see here..


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Lyft pays me .25 cents extra PER RIDE for having commercial insurance through Geico


----------



## Moonlight_20 (Oct 31, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Lyft pays me .25 cents extra PER RIDE for having commercial insurance through Geico


If I was supposed to pay for a rideshare insurance policy, I would go with any insurance company and accept any type of premium BUT Geico. This company is the one I started with when the hybrid special rideshare policy has been invented for some areas (I mean even with one company it is different from one state from another) and in a little bit after two years, I accidentally noticed what this company is made of (in general) and this particular policy plan (in particular) which I can't stop blaming myself even right now after more than a year and half after breaking up! Thank goodness that I never had to use (claim) my policy for job related incident. Just imagine how bad it can be and with that assumption, do yourself a favor and one more time and this time quite seriously try to collect information from reliable sources and people on what Geico really do to make the maximum Millions of Dollars out of the pocket of it's customers. It is not that obvious and unfortunately I don't feel quite comfortable talking about everything in public. But now that I followed everyone's comment on this post I feel more sympathy with the original comment on how many gray areas exists and how bad insurance companies play they roll.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Moonlight_20 said:


> If I was supposed to pay for a rideshare insurance policy, I would go with any insurance company and accept any type of premium BUT Geico. This company is the one I started with when the hybrid special rideshare policy has been invented for some areas (I mean even with one company it is different from one state from another) and in a little bit after two years, I accidentally noticed what this company is made of (in general) and this particular policy plan (in particular) which I can't stop blaming myself even right now after more than a year and half after breaking up! Thank goodness that I never had to use (claim) my policy for job related incident. Just imagine how bad it can be and with that assumption, do yourself a favor and one more time and this time quite seriously try to collect information from reliable sources and people on what Geico really do to make the maximum Millions of Dollars out of the pocket of it's customers. It is not that obvious and unfortunately I don't feel quite comfortable talking about everything in public. But now that I followed everyone's comment on this post I feel more sympathy with the original comment on how many gray areas exists and how bad insurance companies play they roll.


It sounds like you're comparing apples and oranges . I have a commercial insurance policy not a hybrid policy. Secondly , lyft is only giving the .25 cent credit to geico commercial policy holders


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of us don't have ride share coverage. We will just plead ignorance on the witness stand as Uber's explanation is very vague & confusing.
> "Oh I thought Uber had me covered" as I'm being led off to a federal penitentiary while my family weeps violently.....


Look at the bright side, you'll get free room and board and you can put your family on welfare. The best part is that you won't be nagged by the wife for leaving your dirty shorts on the floor ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Lyft pays me .25 cents extra PER RIDE for having commercial insurance through Geico


If you don't mind me asking what is your monthly premium? And for what type of car. Thanx thinking of changing to gieco from progressive


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is your monthly premium? And for what type of car. Thanx thinking of changing to gieco from progressive


I was quoted at $140... I have a newer Nissan . The commercial insurance credit on each ride makes it worth it. It caps out at $1k per year in credits


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, with State Farm I have a RS rider on my personal insurance which means I have the exact same coverage whether online or not. Don't trust Uber insurance with or with out a pax.....


For How many miles inform them and actually how many miles you drive? In case of an accident would they deny you driving more? And I heard that in some states they retrieve mileage info from uber (with policyholders consent before policy starts)


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> For How many miles inform them and actually how many miles you drive? In case of an accident would they deny you driving more? And I heard that in some states they retrieve mileage info from uber (with policyholders consent before policy starts)


I'd love to answer this If there was a coherent question...

I can say U/L will suspend you until you can provide repair proof, or registration for a different car.

And that YES your insurance can get U/L records and if it shows you were driving rideshare while insured by them WITHOUT rideshare addendum... They will cancel you for cause/fraud... effective back to the oldest date they find, or the beginning of your policy whichever is more...and you will be left holding the bag.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

RS coverage varies from state to state. Contact your state insurance commissioner on what is mandatory. 
For example, in MN the commissioner requires all RS insurance providers to provide 2 million in liability coverage for each accident (most states demand only 1 million). 
Do not drive if you don’t have RS coverage. You could lose everything if the accident is severe and people survive but are disabled.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dekero said:


> I'd love to answer this If there was a coherent question...
> 
> I can say U/L will suspend you until you can provide repair proof, or registration for a different car.
> 
> And that YES your insurance can get U/L records and if it shows you were driving rideshare while insured by them WITHOUT rideshare addendum... They will cancel you for cause/fraud... effective back to the oldest date they find, or the beginning of your policy whichever is more...and you will be left holding the bag.


In the state of Florida,

Any insurer/self insured individual/entity is allowed to inquire with uber/lyft et all about the login status for any driver for any time period for the sole purpose of determining/denying coverage during an accident.

My understanding is that they'll let you pay for insurance that doesn't allow ridesharing, wait for you to have an accident determine your breaking the rules then not pay 1c whether or not you were logged in.

The cause of this is because too many drivers were filing claims on their personal policy for "incidents" that happened while they were logged in and uber was providing coverage an getting screwed.

Truth of the matter is that being a rideshare driver statistically increases the odds of you being in an accident and filing a claim on your personal insurance....

That's why the rideshare whatever costs money.

I've heard of them denying claims but never after the fact. If they realize your a rideshare driver during the investigation here they'll simply tell you that you are in breach of the terms of the insurance and cut you lose on the spot, leaving you to hold the bag.

As far as them going back and denying things after the fact i've never heard of them attempting to claw back money here, but then again the rideshare drivers in Florida are extra poor from being paid extra bad (and this is relative to a rideshare driver).

The entire uber/lyft business puts all of the drivers in an insurance quagmare that turns into a royal mess, that right there is the cause of the increased insurance costs, that and drivers filing personal claims for stuff that happened while they were online.


----------

